# Cannot upgrade my Windows 10 Build 1909!!!!



## GeeBee (Nov 23, 2020)

Hello fellow tech savvies lol.

For the life of me, I just cannot upgrade my 1909 system. 

Tried it a with 2004, now with 20H2 - nil, nada, nothing. It just rolls back due to some inconsistency in either the h/w or the s/w. 


Trouble is, I've got a ton of both on and I just can't be bothered to start removing stuff and do a trial-and-error project for this, just because clearly M$ are incompetent gits. 

I'm reading online that I'd need to uninstall my AV and/or my firewall? Also disable Bitlocker, SecureBoot and all sorts? Are these clowns for real? 

Anyway, I'm attaching a jpg of the Error though I'm sure most of you prolly seen it before.

Any help would be appreciated... a lot.

Cheers for reading my rant lol.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 23, 2020)

GeeBee said:


> Hello fellow tech savvies lol.
> 
> For the life of me, I just cannot upgrade my 1909 system.
> 
> ...



Try this restore before trying the upgrade.

From an elevated CMD prompt (as Administrator) copy / paste:

dism.exe /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth

Hit enter and wait.

If all goes well try preparing your own USB upgrade drive with info from here:









						Download Windows 10/11 ESD
					

Microsoft Windows 11 (August 2021) x64 (3.5 GB)  Microsoft Windows 10 21H2 build 19044.1165 (September 2021)  x64 (3.6 GB) x86 (2.6 GB)  Microsoft Windows 10 21H1 build 19043.928 (May 2021)  x64 (3.6 GB) x86 (2.6 GB)  Microsoft Windows 10 21H1 build 19043.867 (March 2021)  x64 (3.4 GB) x86 (2.4...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 23, 2020)

Thank you.

Did the restorehealth bit just now. No issues.

USB upgrade... you mean format a USB drive with one of those images and boot with it?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 23, 2020)

GeeBee said:


> USB upgrade... you mean format a USB drive with one of those images and boot with it?



Yes. but also see roll-up updates on page 31, towards bottom of page.

You can use the tools provided on page 1 or try RUFUS:  https://rufus.ie/
Both work.

The tool is used to create the USB drive and make it boot-able.
Bottom of post #1

*You can also make a USB drive straight off the Microsoft site:* https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 23, 2020)

Ok, used rufus before, so I'm good.

Highly doubt it'd be successful though. As I said, I've got a ton of stuff on. 


Cheers


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 23, 2020)

GeeBee said:


> Ok, used rufus before, so I'm good.
> 
> Highly doubt it'd be successful though. As I said, I've got a ton of stuff on.
> 
> ...



The straight path off of the Microsoft site is the eaziest.  I should have put that first.

For RUFUS you need an ISO image file. 

The other in post #1 is for an ESD image file (Decrypt tool).  https://s1.rg-adguard.net/dl/decrypt/decrypt-multi-release_v201021.7z

So you can't mix and match.


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 23, 2020)

I was thinking to use the decrypter to make an iso for rufus.

Good enough, ya think?


----------



## Toothless (Nov 23, 2020)

GeeBee said:


> I was thinking to use the decrypter to make an iso for rufus.
> 
> Good enough, ya think?





			Download Windows 10
		


It literally makes an ISO for you.


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 23, 2020)

Tried it plenty of times and failed.

Maybe my luck will change with rufus (crossing fingers  ).

\edit:

Spoke too soon. ISO creation with decrypter reported errors (and failed  ).


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 23, 2020)

GeeBee said:


> I was thinking to use the decrypter to make an iso for rufus.
> 
> Good enough, ya think?



Try the ESD Decrypt tool and the ESD file.

More than one path to the same destination goal.


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 23, 2020)

In any case, I was always trying from within Windows.

Either from the Windows Update or with the Media Creation Tool.

Maybe if I boot with a USB disk, I have a better chance?

But if the failure to upgrade is due to my Security suite say, then nothing can be done, unfortunately.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 23, 2020)

GeeBee said:


> Maybe if I boot with a USB disk, I have a better chance?



Yes, from outside Windows there is a better chance.

If that fails then I would look harder at your security suite.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 23, 2020)

At this point I'd use a different computer to make the boot drive..


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 23, 2020)

Toothless said:


> At this point I'd use a different computer to make the boot drive..



Or toggle on / off the security suite after disconnecting wired or wireless internet, so the PC is isolated. (roll up patches will have to be applied afterwards)

I've had many a botched image and kept trying repeatedly into frustration.


----------



## rbgc (Nov 23, 2020)

-
*0xC1900101-0x30017*
The installation failed in the FIRST_BOOT phase with an error during the BOOT operation.

These errors are generated due to a misconfigured registry on your computer or due to a shortage of space on your hard drive.
-

- in startup temporary disable all services not from Microsoft
- reboot
- update OS, if update not working then repair it first
- reboot
- sfc /scannow
- run Disk Cleanup tool -> Clean up system files
- download OS ISO, mount ISO from OS, run setup.exe, upgrade


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 23, 2020)

Well, same shit different day lol.

Couldn't install with the USB disk from the outside, due to this fine M$ extravaganza.

_The upgrade option isn't available if you start your computer using Windows installation media.

If a copy of Windows is already installed on this computer and you want to upgrade, remove the installation media and restart your computer. After Windows has started normally, insert the installation media and run Windows setup blah blah._

So, I've tried from within Windows again - however, I've had all the cables to my USB devices unplugged as well as the Ethernet cables and also Permanently Disabled my AV and Firewall solutions. But, I forgot the Bitlocker I have on my boot drive.

Anyway, disabled the XMP in the BIOS and the CSM support (Secure Boot) as well.

Different message in the Blue Screen (Memory Management) - same shit. Doubt it's the Bitlocker I forgot though. It could be anything.

No wonder I've never paid a penny for them M$ bozos lol.


----------



## Ripcord (Nov 23, 2020)

try using this link, it should tell you why you cant upgrade


			Download Windows 10


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 23, 2020)

The Media Creation Tool will tell me why I can't upgrade?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 23, 2020)

GeeBee said:


> Well, same shit different day lol.
> 
> Couldn't install with the USB disk from the outside, due to this fine M$ extravaganza.
> 
> ...



Is your BIOS /UEFI the newest / most recent? For whatever motherboard you have?

Have you unplugged all but the boot drive?


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 23, 2020)

1. Yup. F9i (Gigabyte Aorus Z390 Extreme)






						Z390 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




2. No. As I said, highly doubt this is due to such little things. It's either a driver or a program.

Funnily enough when I tried to upgrade to 2004, I had all the cards removed as well. Obviously didn't remove the drivers - they just weren't loaded in memory during the upgrade attempt. For instance, if useless M$ checks if all the drivers in the system are signed, then naturally it will fail cause I have an Asus Essence STX II installed as well.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 23, 2020)

GeeBee said:


> 1. Yup. F9i (Gigabyte Aorus Z390 Extreme)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Search 0x30017 and found this and others:








						ERROR 0xC1900101 - 0x30017 !!!!!!!
					

My upgrade keeps failing during the first boot every single time. ive tries a clean boot,unplugged everything during install and even did a factory reset and still fails at the same point every time.



					answers.microsoft.com
				






			0x30017 - Google Search


----------



## xrobwx71 (Nov 23, 2020)

What is the decryptor? I've never used a second app to do this.
Download the Media Creation Tool, choose download ISO, when ISO downloads, find the setup .exe and click it. follow prompts, choose to keep my files and personal stuff.
If that doesn't work, then get the ISO the same way, once it downloads, use Rufus to make a bootable USB. Boot from USB.

If that doesn't work, you might try this: https://www.sysnative.com/forums/downloads/sfcfix/


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 23, 2020)

Nothing wrong with the health of the system files.

Been there, done that.

Thanx


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 23, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> What is the decryptor?



In a new file folder place the following two items:
Download the Decrypt Tool and unpack /unzip the file.
In the same master folder download the ESD file.
Move the ESD file into the unpacked Decrypt sub folder
Run, Decrypt-ESD.cmd.

It will prepare an ISO file for your use.

Try it.



GeeBee said:


> Nothing wrong with the health of the system files.
> 
> Been there, done that.
> 
> Thanx



I would say you are on your way to a Fresh Install for your special circumstance.
Did you look at the other links regarding turning off UEFI security options and the like?


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 23, 2020)

jsfitz54 said:


> I would say you are on your way to a Fresh Install for your special circumstance.
> Did you look at the other links regarding turning off UEFI security options and the like?


Looks that way, but it will be a bloody nightmare. Don't think I can do it actually. Fiddled around with too many settings in too many programs.  

Well as I said, disabled the Secure Boot, but forgot the Bitlocker. But it could be anything really. Got a NAS, a Thunderbolt drive (Samsung X5) and all sorts of peripherals.

As far as software is concerned, got 2 different VPNs for different purposes installed, UltraISO also deals with virtual CD drives, Virtual Box installs its own Ethernet adapter and so on and so forth.

Cannot be doing this for every Windows release. I (we) need a decent messaging system from M$ and a tool to decipher them meaningless messages. Come to think of it, if I was in fact a US citizen as well as a paying customer, I'd most definitely get a gun and rush into their headquarters and start shooting.

Only kidding lol.


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 23, 2020)

I admit I didn't read the whole thread, but I'd suggest a simpler thing if not suggested already. Sometimes update is stuck due to some residual stuff. Try running cleanmgr.exe in Windows (Disk Cleanup) and select "Clean up system files". You will be greeted with a couple of advanced options for deletion, including download files from previous updates. It has saved me from different errors during the years. Might for work you, it takes a few minutes to test (wait for it to complete) and perhaps re-start.


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks, but do you trust M$ start removing stuff with this? I sure don't lol.

I'd get an image first with Macrium Reflect (which I know it works like a charm), then I'd give it a go lol.


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 23, 2020)

GeeBee said:


> Thanks, but do you trust M$ start removing stuff with this? I sure don't lol.



I actually do. I clean them fairly often, never really had problems. I mean, you are about to prepare for a clean install, backup files, why not try it? If you update successfully after that....boom happy ending  Aahh sorry, I didn't see you would try, OK! nice.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Nov 23, 2020)

GeeBee said:


> Nothing wrong with the health of the system files.
> 
> Been there, done that.
> 
> Thanx


You've downloaded and ran SFCFix?


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 23, 2020)

No, but did 1 sfc /scannow & 3 dism.exe /online /cleanup-image / with 3 different options.

Isn't that enough?


----------



## xrobwx71 (Nov 23, 2020)

GeeBee said:


> No, but did 1 sfc /scannow & 3 dism.exe /online /cleanup-image / with 3 different options.
> 
> Isn't that enough?


No, it's not. The SFCFix.exe looks for the corruption that might be stopping you from updating and it tries to fix them. It goes well beyond simply running sfc /scannow and the DISm commands.

If you don't want to run it don't run it. It's a suggestion. I have fixed a handful (including my own) of PC's that would not update with this tool. It sometimes fixes corruptions that the sfc cannot fix.

Sometimes you have to go further though and get with some folks who are properly trained in troubleshooting and fixing Windows update issues. It goes deep into the rabbit hole.


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 23, 2020)

Not my intention to sound like a git, so I will try it... next time I'll have the courage to do it. Will try and remember to disable Bitlocker as well.

Lost faith in the whole deal to be honest though. I've been trying for quite some time.  

Thanks


----------



## xrobwx71 (Nov 23, 2020)

GeeBee said:


> Not my intention to sound like a git, so I will try it... next time I'll have the courage to do it. Will try and remember to disable Bitlocker as well.
> 
> Lost faith in the whole deal to be honest though. I've been trying for quite some time.
> 
> Thanks


No worries here brother.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 23, 2020)

GeeBee said:


> Not my intention to sound like a git, so I will try it... next time I'll have the courage to do it. Will try and remember to disable Bitlocker as well.
> 
> Lost faith in the whole deal to be honest though. I've been trying for quite some time.
> 
> Thanks


I hate to say this, but you might be at a point where a fresh install is warranted. Back up all your personal files and start fresh. I had different problem with an update that borked things over recently but in the end required a fresh install. I opted to fall back to Windows 7 but could have just as easily done a fresh install of a newer version of Windows 10.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 23, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I opted to fall back to Windows 7



So you don't mind you don't get (security) updates anymore...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 23, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> So you don't mind you don't get (security) updates anymore...


I sit behind two firewalls and block anything that does not need access to the internet, which is everything but browsers. Additionally, I do not have the computing ethic of a nitwit. So no, not really.


----------



## rbgc (Nov 23, 2020)

If you use Bitlocker on boot drive then *suspend* Bitlocker in Control Panel (Suspend) before upgrade, because setup will reboot encrypted PC to new instance. It is sufficient. Upgrade is side by side installation, new OS is copied from ISO to new folder on your disk. But if you want, you can disable Bitlocker (decrypt disk), upgrade OS and then enable Bitlocker again (encrypt disk).

If you have external HDD using USB connected to PC, disconnect it before upgrade. It was not needed before version 2004.

ISO downloaded from Microsoft does not require any modification. Just use it. Upgrade from mounted ISO does not require network. So you don't need disabled firewall, disconnect networks, ... because you have everything on your PC already, in ISO. You can also skip updates detection and download during setup. Setup also detects software on you PC and you will be informed about detected incompatability.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 23, 2020)

Sorry to say this but it is most likley not microsft
It is probably your software breaking the updates
I recommend tryina fresh install (If you dont want to do that)
Make a new (small) partiton 32g or bigger And fresh install windows on it get all drivers If this works then its your software breaking the update
This can also be done with a harddrive or ssd your not using


----------



## crypto7 (Nov 23, 2020)

From an elevated command prompt, what does:
sfc /scannow
get you?
If it shows "no integrity violations" or "found corrupt files and repaired them" then Windows, at least, is fine.
Only if it says "found corrupt files and could NOT repair them" do you need to then do:
DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth
DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth
DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
and then run sfc /scannow again and it will show "successfully repaired."
But usually Windows system files per se are not the issue.... it's almost always a driver, hardware, or 3rd party software issue.


----------



## ColinB123 (Nov 23, 2020)

If you do decide to do a fresh install from your USB, I'd definitely recommend copying your 'c:/user/yourusername' folder to a spare drive, and just click past any copying failures. It's amazing what you can recover, when you copy it back! It's many GB, but worth it.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 23, 2020)

You know with the amount of fartassing around you've already done it would have been quicker to just do a clean install and been done with it


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2020)

GeeBee said:


> 1. Yup. F9i (Gigabyte Aorus Z390 Extreme)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhh.... ignoring totally valid things is exactly why you cant get the ugprade working.
bitlocker can cause issues, and storage drives are well known for causing issues with upgrading to certain versions of windows, especially with non standard setups

any time you install windows should be with minimum storage devices, and you should also go to the single drive when having upgrade issues - C: drive and installation media only


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 24, 2020)

Mussels said:


> any time you install windows should be with minimum storage devices, and you should also go to the single drive when having upgrade issues - C: drive and installation media only


I did that once and then it thew the bootloader ON my backup drive because it was ntfs formated


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 24, 2020)

Well now, I disagree with and I quote "Setup also detects software on you PC and you will be informed about detected incompatibility"..... no, it doesn't say anything about incompatibilities with the software installed or if it's a dodgy driver or something. It just rolls back with the message I've attached which is pretty useless. There's a log file saved "setuperr.log" as well and that's seems to be a lot of garbage too.

It fails due to a reason and I'm pretty sure it's software or driver related. However, I find it amazing that M$ cannot produce a meaningful message and just throws a crappy generalized dialog box to my face.

Thanks everyone for their time posting in here though - appreciated.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2020)

GeeBee said:


> Well now, I disagree with and I quote "Setup also detects software on you PC and you will be informed about detected incompatibility"..... no, it doesn't say anything about incompatibilities with the software installed or if it's a dodgy driver or something. It just rolls back with the message I've attached which is pretty useless. There's a log file saved "setuperr.log" as well and that's seems to be a lot of garbage too.
> 
> It fails due to a reason and I'm pretty sure it's software or driver related. However, I find it amazing that M$ cannot produce a meaningful message and just throws a crappy generalized dialog box to my face.
> 
> Thanks everyone for their time posting in here though - appreciated.



It can do the incompatible software thing, i have seen that before. You're not getting that, you're getting a mystery error.

Sadly we cant find that out easily, so the best things are process of elimination - remove all extra hardware and software complications (such as bitlocker) and seeing if it helps.... and sadly if it doesnt, use that minimal state to install a fresh OS and remove the problem. I wouldnt want to rely on a system with broken updates, personally.


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 24, 2020)

crypto7 said:


> But usually Windows system files per se are not the issue.... it's almost always a driver, hardware, or 3rd party software issue.


Exactly.

But it failed due to something at that particular instant in time. Since I've done a lot of development in my youth, you need a separate module for this. A messaging system with scenarios and case statements. Conversely, you can do a crappy exception with a general message and that's what M$ seems to be doing.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2020)

also, apologies if i came off hostile in the last few posts - angry at everything today. genuinely trying to help get this sorted out for you.


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 24, 2020)

No worries.

Didn't notice any hostility, to be fair.


----------



## Rei (Nov 24, 2020)

This is getting a bit convoluted with posting several solutions into a single post with no real results, so let's take things ONE AT A TIME.

To be sure, have you disabled BitLocker?


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 24, 2020)

Will do, in my next and most likely... final try.


----------



## Rei (Nov 24, 2020)

GeeBee said:


> Will do, in my next and most likely... final try.


Wow, take it easy there, Tiger...

Let try explore other avenues that we can think of before giving up so easily. Preferably I would've wanted you to record a video of this then either upload it here or on YouTube to examine the process with our own eyes, if possible.

Even if you can't update your OS, doesn't mean that it's the end of the world. Updating is not mandatory & you can stick with what version you have now & trying every viable solution until it finally works or until we all go batshit crazy...


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 24, 2020)

Rei said:


> trying every viable solution until it finally works or until we all go batshit crazy...



I prefer the method of format C:\ and doing a clean install before getting anywhere near batshit crazy as I said in my last post with all the time spent faffing around trying to figure out nonsensical errors thrown up by MS it just works out faster and less likely to send you batshit crazy territory


----------



## Rei (Nov 24, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> I prefer the method of format C:\ and doing a clean install before getting anywhere near batshit crazy as I said in my last post with all the time spent faffing around trying to figure out nonsensical errors thrown up by MS it just works out faster and less likely to send you batshit crazy territory


Yeah, I was saving that "purge all & do a fresh clean install" solution for last when all other option is exhausted. I guess that is the point when we go batshit crazy & give up & decide to do a clean install.


----------



## Bluecarz77 (Nov 24, 2020)

I work as a computer Tech, have had this issue many times while trying to upgrade from windows 7, maybe these will work with winodws 10 updates. not sure. Fixes that have worked for me are, download the media creation tool and use a usb stick to upgrade, or try from the website update, Disable or uninstall anti virus, disable firewall, Remove any external hardware (usb devices such as controllers etc) Run disk cleanup, download and run adwcleaner, malwarebytes or eset online scanner, make sure is fully up to date. make sure graphics drivers are updated. Run chkdsk in command prompt, or SFC


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2020)

now that i've had sleep, the only systems i've seen have issues with windows updgrades fit three categories

1. Actual windows update bugs that are usually well known (like that one with external drives breaking the upgrade)
2. user configured, unusual settings (i'll throw drive encryption in here, fit your own example. weird hardware setups like modded drivers or whatever could also apply)
3.user tweaked OS. debloated W10, disabling services, etc. With W10 i've learned to leave it the hell alone, and i've had zero issues since then. This is not Win 7 where you can tweak for days and disable half the OS.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 25, 2020)

Mussels said:


> With W10 i've learned to leave it the hell alone, and i've had zero issues since then. This is not Win 7 where you can tweak for days and disable half the OS.


And that is one of my biggest problems with Windows 10. I will NEVER leave Windows in it's default configuration. Never fraking ever!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> And that is one of my biggest problems with Windows 10. I will NEVER leave Windows in it's default configuration. Never fraking ever!



Yes, go for it. Tweak the shit out of it - but be aware it may cause issues with updates in the future and you may need to clean install and re-tweak for the major updates.


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 25, 2020)

Well, the problem ain't Bitlocker either.   

I've actually decrypted the drive - not just disabling it temporarily. 

Same shite. Blue screen with "MEMORY MANAGEMENT" and the typical crappy, inane "0xC1900101 - 0x30017" sort of M$ monstrosity.

I quit basically.

Cheers lads


----------



## Rei (Nov 25, 2020)

GeeBee said:


> Well, the problem ain't Bitlocker either.
> 
> I've actually decrypted the drive - not just disabling it temporarily.
> 
> ...


Well, I won't force your hand if you decide to give up.
Out of curiosity, what will you do next, now that issue has gone stalemate?
As I mentioned earlier, updating is NOT a must. You can just not update & Win10 won't brick itself if you don't.
Also I just found out that the new Win10 update 20H2 has an in-place/repair upgrade bug, so we will have to wait till Microsoft releases a fix for it.


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 25, 2020)

Rei said:


> Well, I won't force your hand if you decide to give up.
> Out of curiosity, what will you do next, now that issue has gone stalemate?


I'll stick with 1909. It works fine with a ton of apps of devices installed. Which ironically is my problem. One of them is causing it, but I have no idea which one.   

I can't be asked to start all over and sort of be in the same position is 6 months time.

M$ clearly ain't Apple. That's for sure.

Cheers for the ask.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 25, 2020)

GeeBee said:


> I'll stick with 1909. It works fine with a ton of apps of devices installed. Which ironically is my problem. One of them is causing it, but I have no idea which one.
> 
> I can't be asked to start all over and sort of be in the same position is 6 months time.
> 
> ...


Apps from the App Store? If so LTSC is not your next move as Edge and the App Store are not present in LTSC.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 25, 2020)

Bruh thats not microsoft they dont have to test windows on every piece of software Thats the software developers job


----------



## RodClutcher (Nov 25, 2020)

if it makes you feel better i had to do a clean install to 20H2 from 1909. 
in my case i think it was because i cloned my c drive to a new one and it had something to do with a partition issue


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 26, 2020)

GeeBee said:


> Well, the problem ain't Bitlocker either.
> 
> I've actually decrypted the drive - not just disabling it temporarily.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a Lenovo laptop the owners had issue with, it would crash and blue screen and throw up random errors of varying codes as well as memory management.
I ended up changing the Ram even though the existing sticks tested fine and the system is still running as far as I know.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 26, 2020)

I vote backup and clean install


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 26, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> That sounds like a Lenovo laptop the owners had issue with, it would crash and blue screen and throw up random errors of varying codes as well as memory management.
> I ended up changing the Ram even though the existing sticks tested fine and the system is still running as far as I know.


No, it's my own build. Gigabyte Z390 Extreme, a Seasonic Titanium ps, Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO mem kits (tested with Memtest86+) and so on and so forth.

As I said, if the installer checks if all the drivers are signed, then it will fail. I have none with a yellow exclamation mark and all devices function properly. However, I'm pretty sure quite a few did not go through the verification process with M$. My Asus Essence STX II, for instance.

Which is pretty ridiculous, if you ask me. Go do your fucking job M$, do a proper check in the driver inventory of the system and prompt to the user accordingly. But as Jay says, I digress. 

Cheers


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 26, 2020)

GeeBee said:


> Go do your fucking job M$, do a proper check in the driver inventory


Wait you think that microsft has acess to every piece software
Its their job to veify it with microsoft
This is really annoying me  its not microsofts fault


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm talking about drivers explicitly, not every piece of software out there.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 26, 2020)

GeeBee said:


> No, it's my own build. Gigabyte Z390 Extreme, a Seasonic Titanium ps, Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO mem kits (tested with Memtest86+) and so on and so forth.
> 
> As I said, if the installer checks if all the drivers are signed, then it will fail. I have none with a yellow exclamation mark and all devices function properly. However, I'm pretty sure quite a few did not go through the verification process with M$. My Asus Essence STX II, for instance.
> 
> ...



you didnt think to mention you've got a broken driver, this entire time? that's totally going to be your issue


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 26, 2020)

It's not broken for chrissakes! All I'm saying is that it's probably not signed.

Are you with me or not?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 26, 2020)

Mussels said:


> now that i've had sleep, the only systems i've seen have issues with windows updgrades fit three categories
> 
> 1. Actual windows update bugs that are usually well known (like that one with external drives breaking the upgrade)
> 2. user configured, unusual settings (i'll throw drive encryption in here, fit your own example. weird hardware setups like modded drivers or whatever could also apply)
> 3.user tweaked OS. debloated W10, disabling services, etc. With W10 i've learned to leave it the hell alone, and i've had zero issues since then. This is not Win 7 where you can tweak for days and disable half the OS.


I’ll add one other category: Avast!  I left it behind after 15 years and all my W10 upgrade problems were solved.



Mussels said:


> Yes, go for it. Tweak the shit out of it - but be aware it may cause issues with updates in the future and you may need to clean install and re-tweak for the major updates.


It certainly doesn’t hurt every 3 upgrades to do a fresh install anyway.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Nov 26, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Apps from the App Store? If so LTSC is not your next move as Edge and the App Store are not present in LTSC.


Hehehe .. Actually you can hehehe

*Add Microsoft Store to Windows 10 Enterprise LTSC*









						GitHub - kkkgo/LTSC-Add-MicrosoftStore: Add Windows Store for LTSC
					

Add Windows Store for LTSC. Contribute to kkkgo/LTSC-Add-MicrosoftStore development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




I installed LTSC before, and it worked ^-^


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 26, 2020)

Isaac` said:


> Bruh thats not microsoft they dont have to test windows on every piece of software Thats the software developers job





Isaac` said:


> This is really annoying me its not microsofts fault


Utter rubbish that! It is absolutely Microsoft's responsibility to test changes they make to the driver subsystem of the OS, which they have not been doing.


SomeOne99h said:


> Hehehe .. Actually you can hehehe
> 
> *Add Microsoft Store to Windows 10 Enterprise LTSC*
> 
> ...


But why would you? The whole point of using LTSC would be to NOT to have all that crap..


GeeBee said:


> It's not broken for chrissakes! All I'm saying is that it's probably not signed.
> 
> Are you with me or not?


Mussels is TPU Staff and as such a fair busy guy. Don't think he had a chance to read through the whole thread. I'm with you. Microsoft needs to stop changing things every time the wind changes and when they do make a change they need to COMPLETELY test those changes for compatibility.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Nov 26, 2020)

It won't hardcorely integrate itself with the OS as it does originally with the other versions. And you can disable auto-update apps from the app GUI and then you can disable it from running in the background in apps settings. This way, you can get the apps from the store without it unnecessary running and taking resources. Sometimes you might want to get some apps from it ^-^.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 26, 2020)

SomeOne99h said:


> It won't hardcorely integrate itself with the OS as it does originally with the other versions. And you can disable auto-update apps from the app GUI and then you can disable it from running in the background in apps settings. This way, you can get the apps from the store without it unnecessary running and taking resources. Sometimes you might want to get some apps from it ^-^.


Interesting. I'll have to look into that.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 27, 2020)

An unsigned driver is very likely the exact reason you're having trouble.
I'm australian and a working parent, TPU time is limited.

Uninstall your modded, broken driver (yellow triangle = broken.) and try again.


----------



## GeeBee (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm attaching part of my device manager, for your consideration. You can see for yourself that there's no "broken" driver anywhere. I can get more screen dumps for the rest of the options (e.g. Human Interface Devices), if you want.

Still, I've read somewhere that the Asus drivers are not actually signed by M$. They're fine as you can see, the card is fantastic, but as far as M$ is concerned, they need to be signed (verified?) or something.  

But, it could be anything. It could be a program. Who knows? User "Caring1" suggested changing the memory sticks. Well, they costed me a lot of money and I believe Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro, is quality memory. So, that's out of the question. Anyway, I'll stick with 1909 for the time being, I think. Thanx


----------

